# New Warn Power Pivot Drive Pins?



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Found these on ebay, it says Warn just released them:

Item #120674264310 for NON Provantage
Item #120674228421 for Provantage

I can see these as possibly resolving the issue of them popping out, as it looks like they will actually lock in place.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i called rich at warn. the non pv pins should be #77946. he also said if 
you install these the C shape should be facing backward. says they
have been out about 6 months. the ebay seller you are looking at is montana
jacks. gonna order some. thanks for showing them. --irv

on second thought i looked at the 77946 on mj's website. they dont look
like the ones on ebay that say 77956. hmm


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I think these are totally different because Montana Jacks doesn't even have these new pins on their site unless they aren't labeled "drive pins". I havn't seen these anywhere else except this person on ebay.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

the pins only came in last wed. the ebay site belongs to the son in law
of montana jacks owners . he also works there. he said warn sent them
and didnt even tell them what they were. the # is 77946. they supercede
the old design after all the old ones are sold. the pics of the new ones are
going to their webmaster. he is supposed to send me a copy of the sheet
that warn sent detailing the proper use of the pins. wow too much 2
finger typing. ill let you know more when i see it. i did order 2 sets. you
can buy them cheaper on ebay because he uses usps.--irv

going to soak fingers


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, makes sense. I'm thinking of getting a set, although I don't really need them because of the work around I made to keep mine in. However, if I break the current pins (looks like they act as a shear pin), then I will need a set. I sent an email to the ebay person requesting a better price and he lowered it to $14 instead of $15.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

go ahead make me feel bad cause i had to pay more freight. i bought 2 sets,
a pair of skid shoes and a couple of mini rockers. i have a friend weld
thick stainless strips on the bottom of the skid shoes. they will then wear
an awful long time[they wear like iron--pun intended]. had it done to the
skid shoes on my simplicity tractor blower too.--irv

give me your email address ill send you the sheet on the new pins--irv


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If Warn would just design them so they use a bracket to hold them in place instead of gravity, they wouldn't have to keep designing new ones.


----------

